# Two thumbs one tank!



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Ok well I have seen two frogs that are on my mind! Iquitos vents I could get a trio for my zooMed.varadero I could get 2 for the same tank. they are fighting for this tank. I would like to no which one is bolder!
Varadero $150 for two plus shipping
Iquitos vents $165 for 3 local pick up


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

"know" which one is more bold....

I'd say they are equal under most circumstances....

On my scale of 1-10, I'd give them a 6. Medium bold....hold the lettuce.

S


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

This should have a poll. My vote goes to the Varaderos. Also the title reminds me of something, something bad I won't mention. Anyone know what I'm talking about?


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Yup, i no two different kinds of thubnails in one tank! I still don't no which frog


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

mitch said:


> this should have a poll. My vote goes to the varaderos. Also the title reminds me of something, something bad i won't mention. Anyone know what i'm talking about?



eeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

vivlover10 said:


> Ok well I have seen two frogs that are on my mind! Iquitos vents I could get a trio for my zooMed.varadero I could get 2 for the same tank. they are fighting for this tank. I would like to no which one is bolder!
> Varadero $150 for two plus shipping
> Iquitos vents $165 for 3 local pick up


Hmm I might go with the Iquitos vents. The shipping for the Varadero will cost around 50 or so bucks (I think). So you get 2 Varaderos for 200 or 3 Vents for 165, plus you get to pick them up yourself. 

Maybe it's time to flip a coin


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Frogface he is in upstate ny so I don't think it will be that much


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

It's starting to sound like you're leaning toward the Varaderos! They are beautiful frogs.


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Well, I wanted them when I first got into the hobby! They just seem to be more bolder, after so many replies people say they are the boldest frog ever if they are in a busy place!


----------



## mantisdragon91 (Jun 2, 2010)

I'd argue for the vents. I only see my Veraderos first thing in the morning and rarely both at the same time. The Iquitos vents are almost always out looking for a snack.


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

One question how old are they?


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Support breeders - Good

Support sponsers - Better

support LOCAL breeders - BEST........ya never know when you are gonna need your local friends for help....extra FF....stuff....ect.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

You should find out how much shipping on the varaderos would be so you can compare which is a better deal as well. You're looking at $55 per frog for the vents and probably at least $90 per frog (more or less depending on shipping costs) for the imitators. If they are similar in terms of boldness, then I would go with the vents. 
I don't have varaderos so I can't speak for them, but I really like my Iquitos vents. They started off shy, but after I re-did their tank so it is a better enclosure, they are actually rather bold. One of the females is always out and doesn't run; the other female I can see daily and only hops away if I approach the tank too fast; the male I can see every morning but he rests the remainder of the day. It has taken a long time, but they are a very rewarding frog to work with, especially now that they are breeding. 
They both have similar colors and patterns; however, I have seen that the vents seem to show more variability in colors (i.e. my Iquitos vents have red, orange, and yellow on them, while the varaderos seem to only have orange.) 
With this is mind, especially the factor of the cost per frog, the only way I personally would get the varaderos is they were way more bold- like tinc bold- but I'm not sure that's the case.
Bryan


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

What do your cousins think about which frog you should get? Have you shown them the pictures?


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Uncle=varadero
aunts=some varadero some Iquitos 
cuzins=varadero
they like varaderos because they are oddballs and beautiful


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Philsuma said:


> Support breeders - Good
> 
> Support sponsers - Better
> 
> support LOCAL breeders - BEST........ya never know when you are gonna need your local friends for help....extra FF....stuff....ect.


Does this make any sense to you ?


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

Go with them then(R. imitator 'varadero')...you can always come back and get the other kind next time, which is pointedly what's so wonderful/addictive about this hobby...there's no such thing as a "last tank/frog"! 




Alex


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Hmmm isn't looking good for the vents, haha. Which one will make you happiest? That's the one you should get.


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

I have no clue! I want both and only two tanks aloud in the house till college. So this will be a hard one! I want the one that's the boldest!


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

yours said:


> Go with them then(R. imitator 'varadero')...you can always come back and get the other kind next time, which is pointedly what's so wonderful/addictive about this hobby...there's no such thing as a "last tank/frog"!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which one are you impling, varadero shipping is 30-35 bucks


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I think that the boldness will differ depending also on the frogs personality. It might be tough to know which will be bolder before you get them. I have always read that imitators are good first thumbnails partly due to their boldness. 

You could put their names in a hat and draw one out. 

Once your aunts and uncles and cousins see them, they will want some of their own, too. So maybe you get one and then let them get the others.


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

yours said:


> Go with them then(R. imitator 'varadero')
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That one 

I have them and they're pretty bold, calling lots during the day. You really CANNOT beat their colour either....it's to DIE for! But I'm a little bias because R. imitator sp. are one---if not MY---absolute favorite of darts! Hehe. There's just a charisma that these guys have. I really can't get enough of it!

I do not have the R. ventrimaculatas 'Iquitos' morph(I do have R. v. 'blackwaters' though but it's slightly different) however....


Alex


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Just got 35 bucks! From aunts and uncles yes!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Nice! When is the big day?


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Another thought,
if money isn't an issue, I would go with whatever you find more attractive (it sounds like you prefer the varadero.) However, it seems like you are limited on money and space. 
Varadero: $90 each
Vents: $55 each
Both have very similar colors (actually the vents are nice IMO because they have more than just orange and blue, they really have about every color in the rainbow)
I personally would get the vents- you get more frogs for less money. Then you can use the extra money for more plants or supplies. Besides, I think thumbs breed and interact more interestingly in groups rather than pairs; having a group might be more bold than just a pair.
Thumbnails are beautiful, but they are not as bold as most larger frogs. I would say my vents are very bold for thumbs because of the reasons I said before, but again, any tinc or leuc is still more outgoing. I don't know if you have considered this before, but if the main requirement you have in a frog is that they are bold, you may be disappointed or just not what you expected with thumbs. Thumbs are shy as froglets and juveniles IME, but then grow bolder over time. So I think either one you get will not be bold right away, they should be out more with time and a well planted tank, but no one frog (varadero vs. Iquitos vents) will be *a lot* more bold than the other, they will probably be fairly similar in this aspect in the big picture.
However, best of luck to you with whatever you get. They are both great looking frogs and very rewarding to keep. Post pics when you get them!
Bryan


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

The varaderos are ready in three weeks so that gives time for the tank to grow in! Can't wait!


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Money isn't a prob, I have enough for both with money to spare. So I really like the colors of the varaderos. Oz and I had a little talk about them, he stated varaderos would be bolder. I also will say 75 each forvaradero is way different than 90!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Hope you have your camera ready because we're going to want to see pictures!


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

vivlover10 said:


> Money isn't a prob, I have enough for both with money to spare. So I really like the colors of the varaderos. Oz and I had a little talk about them, he stated varaderos would be bolder. I also will say 75 each forvaradero is way different than 90!


I see, I was under the wrong impression. Oz sounds like he would know (I got my vents from him  ). When I said $90 each per varadero that was with shipping factored in, but if you just got shipping money from your family, more power to you! Sounds like varaderos are the right frogs for you, I hope you enjoy the new guys.
Bryan


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

So is that the final word? Varadero? In either case, I think it's about time to take Frogboy up on that free Isopod culture! Remember, we'll need a few days to get the proper heat pack ordered.
Doug


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Yeah i'm am so pumped, my sister said they were cute and she's the teen being a --- about it. "no frog and flies are coming under this house, your not getting them" I say " really I didn't no that let's ask mom"

she loves varaderos, so do I. I will have to check with parents on that pumilo.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Remember, call them cute little rolly-polys...NOT woodlice!
Doug


----------



## cairo11 (Jan 8, 2011)

hey,
go for the veraderos...they are as bold as imis can get...they actually come to the front of the tank everytime i come close to look into the tank or start dusting their flys. but beware, any chance they get (the smallest of chances) they will escape from a gap you'd least imagine. they are always exploring the tank and almost finding ways out...I lost my calling male last night because i didnt see a small un-noticiable corner of the plexi warped, and so it managed to get out and when I got back from work about 8 hrs later, I found it dried up inside a brom. I had taken out days before and left on the floor. so I just learned that if you ever have imitators, try to always leave some water trays under furniture, because they will always try to sneak out on you...


----------



## froggymike (Jan 11, 2010)

I think you should go for the vents. They are cheaper and you get three of them. The chances of seeing them are greater because you would have more of them. All of my vents are pretty bold. The amazonicus are the exception. Go Vents!!


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Price change varadero 160 lacal pick up at white plains


----------

